# Attn TLI, I have a present for you ^_^



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

*Attn TLI, I have a present for you ^_^ Updated!!*

Finished drawing your beautiful girls, this is a terrible picture though and doesn't do it justice 

Hope you like <3 (I replaced it with the scanned version) I wish you could see how much better it looks in person though, photos and scans really alter the appearance of the graphite and it always annoys me how different it looks >_<


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Krista - that is beautiful - you are very talented! I'm sure Teresa will be thrilled - an original artwork!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww, this brings tears to my eyes. It is Gorgeous, Krista! I absolutely love it, and I am so honored that you took the time, and your superior talent to do that for me. How amazing, truly. It is just absolutely gorgeous!!!! :daisy: Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :love7: (((((Hugs)))))

You have an amazing talent!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh krista i love that you are so talented teresa is soo lucky i love it id get it framed and put on my wall ist really great xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Truly an amazing work of art. I am going to have it framed. I have no pics framed, but this one deserves a frame, and then some. What an honor. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

That is beautiful work. Great job! :hello1:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

it sure does teresa its beautiful x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh Krista, that picture is just beautiful, you have an amazing talent. It looks just like them, you even got the spot on Gia's head. Truly good work.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

TLI said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww, this brings tears to my eyes. It is Gorgeous, Krista! I absolutely love it, and I am so honored that you took the time, and your superior talent to do that for me. How amazing, truly. It is just absolutely gorgeous!!!! :daisy: Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :love7: (((((Hugs)))))
> 
> You have an amazing talent!


You're very welcome  They were fun to draw, they're all so pretty ^_^

And thanks so much to everyone for all your nice comments <3


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG....that is beautiful. What a talent you have  Just gorgeous!!!!

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You really do have a lot of talent.
That is amazing!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

OH MY that is brilliant 

Your one talented lady!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Taking another look.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nice! i can never do pencil and shade drawings,  very pretty


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

that is amazing!!!!!! you are so talented!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

So beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

It's beautiful! The shading is so well done...nice and soft...I almost feel like I can feel the fur. And Jade is captured just perfectly.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow this is fabulous.. amazing!!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

You did an amazing job!! Thats a beautiful drawing!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krista, when you get it scanned in, can I please have a copy?  I'm going to have this gorgeous drawing framed. I have it saved to my computer, and can't stop looking at it. You really captured every detail, even down to Lexie's beautiful eyes. :love7:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

TLI said:


> Krista, when you get it scanned in, can I please have a copy?  I'm going to have this gorgeous drawing framed. I have it saved to my computer, and can't stop looking at it. You really captured every detail, even down to Lexie's beautiful eyes. :love7:


Yes definitely  I will post it here and I can e-mail you the full size version of it so it will print nicer ^_^ I will do that today probably.

And thanks everyone again for your nice comments! I appreciate them and I'm glad you all like it so much <3


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Krista, you are amazing. How did you do that? I am in awe. What a special, amazing gift. You're awesome girl!!! T, she captured those little angels perfectly.


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Amazing!!! I wish I could draw... I also love your sketches on your website.


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

That is amazing! You are very talented! Do you charge people for this? I need something like that of my son and puppers.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this drawing is fantastic, you are a very talented person


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get it scanned today ... I will definitely do it tomorrow though! Night everyone xx


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow - you are an amazing artist! Beautiful!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I replaced the picture with the scanned version, looks a little clearer and nicer now ^_^ Still not as nice as the actual drawing though 

And thanks again to everyone for all the nice comments, you're all so sweet! ^_^


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a thoughtful,beautiful gift!
Gifts from the heart last the longest!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

riverchick247 said:


> That is amazing! You are very talented! Do you charge people for this? I need something like that of my son and puppers.


Yep I do commissions for people a lot, if you want to message me exactly what you would like, I can give you an estimate


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Krista! It is so gorgeous! I have made it my avatar so I can look at it often.  I can't tell you how much I appreciate you doing this for me. It truly is an honor. It is a lifelong gift from the heart, and I will always cherish it. I can imagine that you would make good money doing this. You have superior artistic talents! Thanks again. (((hugs)))


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much Krista! It is so gorgeous! I have made it my avatar so I can look at it often.  I can't tell you how much I appreciate you doing this for me. It truly is an honor. It is a lifelong gift from the heart, and I will always cherish it. I can imagine that you would make good money doing this. You have superior artistic talents! Thanks again. (((hugs)))


You're so welcome I'm so happy you love it so much ^_^ that makes doing it for you even more worth while  If you want to pm me your e-mail, I can send you a higher res copy.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow that is amazing!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> wow that is amazing!!!


Thank you ^_^


----------

